# Golden in Lancaster CA shelter



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

Five year old female golden in Lancaster Ca shelter. Is there anyone that can get to a rescue? I found this on a Facebook link.

http://animalcare.lacounty​.gov/LostFoundDetails.asp?​AnimalID=A4314857

I live in Texas so I can't go get her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maus*

Maus

I emld. someone on this forum with Homeward Bound Golden Ret. Rescue in CA.
Here is a listing of all of the G.R. Rescues in U.S. and Canada.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

What a pretty girl!!


----------



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen, Thank you for emailing the rescue. I hope that they are able to do something for her, she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maus*

Maus

I just emld. the greater los angeles golden ret. rescue, too.


----------

